

Party Shuffle: Crowd Sourced Playlist Generation from random guests - smith11235

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twostepsleftofnormal.com:22333&#x2F;<p>Unlike a youtube playlist edited by User X, this is meant to be convenient for a completely random group of people with smartphones (aka: no user accounts needed) to control a playlist running on 1 machine from X machines.
======
smith11235
Setup a production aws server, with domain name:
[http://partyshuffle.us/](http://partyshuffle.us/)

